# Finally...some of my Soda bottles on display



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

I finally have been able to get some of my bottles on display.  Still a work in progress. Need to put carpet in, etc.


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

Another view-


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

My Straight Sided Cokes and early Hobbleskirts-


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

Some Coke ACL's


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

A few signs- I still have around 800 bottles to display- All soda, various brands.


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

Some signs going to basement.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 17, 2007)

i have one for sale if you are interested its a 6 oz hobbleskirt dated 1959 still factory sealed  is the hutch and the root hobbleskirt repro's?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2007)

Great bottle room displays Doug. Very nicely done.[]


----------



## epgorge (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow,,,,, you like sodas's here is a site on Ebay with 502 items, many old soda bottles, some amber cokes, etc. 

 Also pharmacy bottles from SD. etc. Wow ... too much to go through right now. 
 Ep 

 oh yeah almost forgot, 
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZthebottlevaultQQhtZ-1


----------



## digdug (Jan 17, 2007)

The Hutch is a Hygeia Bottling Works from Pensacola, FL and right next to it is the crown cap Hygeia Bottling Works Straight Sided crown cap, the crown cap is marked Coca-Cola in script. The hutch is not...some day I hope to find a Coke hutch.   The ROOT bottle is a repro from Cokes 100th Anniversary.  I found it at an auction. I ended up paying $11 for it.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Doug, Hygeia Bottling Works bottles green or blue?


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 18, 2007)

doug, looks like a very nice display.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

Both Hygeia bottles are a light green, like a Coca-Cola bottle.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

I still have a lot of work to do.  Another area to do the ceiling tiles, and of course carpet.  A lot of people here at the forum have given me suggestions and a lot of great ideas that I have incorporated into my display areas. Thanks for all the help!     I hope to get the other 800 sodas out on display soon.  That will make for more interesting photos than the ones I posted earlier.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

Here are just a few of my Pepsi and Mountain Dew stuff.   I have a lot more to unpack and display.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

More Coke stuff.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2007)

I got carpet in the room where I keep many of my bottles but when I get the new place built I won't. Causesway to much dust and I spend Far more time dusting than I ever wanted to. It's wood flooring for me next time.


----------



## digdug (Jan 18, 2007)

I've debated over carpet or not or just paint the cement floor.  I had decided to do the carpet just to help protect any dropped bottles and avoid any casulties.  I have looked at carpet squares-about 2' by 2'. Short pile with rubber backing.  You don't even have to glue down everyone.  Just every so often tack a carpet square down and the rest stay in place.  My office bought it last year and it has held up very well.  I am hoping that it won't be real dusty.  I hate dusting/cleaning bottles too.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Warren...

 How's the new house coming anyway?  Hope it gets done pretty soon, cause I'll need a warm dry place to recuperate in.  Pam isn't going to let me hang around here for two months just sitting around and she already told  me I won't be "chasing her around" (I think she read that post a couple weeks ago[&o])

 I'll bring my new, leather recliner and a couple of cases![sm=tongue.gif]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Doug, I know it is a personal preferance thing but I can tel you from experance, on concrete, carpet won't save your treasures if droped. You would think it would with nice sturdy soda bottles but no. Maybe if you use extra padding it would help My next bottle room will have big 3'X3' black and white squares painted on it.

 Hey Wayne, The VA weiners have had my paperwork for over a year now and I haven't heard a thing. That usually means they can't find a reason to turn me down so they stall a little longer but they qualified me so the will build it.[]


----------

